# January 23rd?? anyone anyone??



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Any insights?

Any guesses?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i bet it has two wheels...


----------



## quickfeet18 (Mar 2, 2007)

It is a new TT bike. 100% sure.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Soooooo, what was the big announcement? anyone? anyone?


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing...maybe it was a new 401k plan.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nothing on the site yet.

but i saw a link pointing the egress. im gonna go have a look at that.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks like the MTB guys got the goodies this time...


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

Is this a mountain bike thingey, or is this referring to their new 'Thing One' design center?


----------

